# Portugal - Links [II]



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Continua aqui...:cheers:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

então vou já inaugurar este

votem: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=365454


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Aqui fica o Brunei.... um país cujo rei é o home mais rich in the mundo!

Pena que seja só o rei... :|

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=365181


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Viena do céu lindo :drool:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=365332


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

e, já agora, votem aqui tb:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=365476


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Portugal*

A polícia tuga representada em:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9006141#post9006141


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Muito bem daniel 
Fizeste uma boa representaçao da policia portuguesa kay:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Falta o BMW


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

esta pintura esta excelente, muito do tipo americano


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

esta sim sr :uh: bom trabalho daniel322 kay:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

já agora.. pontes tugas! 

quem se lembrar de mais pontes importantes diga q coloco no post 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9011355#post9011355


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ja te ponho aqui algumas


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ponte do Guadiana Algarve/Andaluzia:
















ponte do Arade Algarve Portimão:
































ponte Salgueiro Maia Ribatejo Almeirim:









ponte da Arrabida Porto:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

é td o k tenho para agora Daniel  sorry, se depois quizeres uma ponte Romana tambem se arranja


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

ok, vou colocar lá no post kay:


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

ninguém tem fotos dos novos avensis, isso e k são carros.


----------



## ordep (Mar 22, 2006)

Belas fotos Arpels kay:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

obrigado kay:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Portuguese Stadiums*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9070819#post9070819


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Ja fizeram um thread do Aeroporto da Portela?


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

hhehe..venham aki http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10511812#post10511812


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

mais um link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496636


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Tá fautando minha foto reportagem pô! :lol: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455863&highlight=bluesence


----------



## Karsh (Jun 13, 2005)

Eu ando a fazer uns tópicos no fórum brasileiro sobre as regiões NUTS III de Portugal, para quem quiser ver:

Regiões de Portugal - Algarve
Regiões de Portugal - Alentejo
Regiões de Portugal - Lisboa

Ainda falta meter duas regiões.


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

fantastico Karsh! :applause:


----------



## Karsh (Jun 13, 2005)

A de Lisboa já está


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Que prédio é aquele ali ao fundo? :sly:


>


Devia era estar lá mais fotos da margem sul


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Esse predio é uma montagem :lol:

Da Margem sul estão aquelas aéreas que eu meti :lol:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Barragon said:


> Esse predio é uma montagem :lol:


Pois bem me parecia :yes:


----------



## Karsh (Jun 13, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Esse predio é uma montagem :lol:


lol a sério? hno: 

Tenho mais da margem sul, mas só meto se o tópico chegar a ter 2 páginas porque 197 imagens numa só página fica demasiado pesado.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Ou então faz outro thread.


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Vracar in Portugal, again.*

​

Dear Portuguese friends, before 2 weeks I've been visiting Portugal for second time. This time my aim was beautiful Portuguese island of Madeira. I spent very good time there, as in Porto before 3 years, and brought a lot of pics. Here're some of them and if you would like to see more, please visit my thread on Serbian subforum (just click on the banner or the link below). It's in Serbian language but I hope you can enjoy in pics, anyway.

Obrigado. :cheers: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519174


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice photos 

Welcome to the Portuguese Forum :cheers1:


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

^^ 
Thank you Ondas. kay:

I'm oftem here in the Portuguese forum, but posting rarely.


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

Este site penso que é bastante engraçado e instrutivo:http://www.worldmapper.org/atozindex.html

Reparem em Portugal neste aspecto:http://www.worldmapper.org/display.php?selected=277


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

aparece td distorsido...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Olha o Vrachar 

Nice photos kay:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

Arpels said:


> aparece td distorsido...


parece que Portugal vai explodir!! :runaway: :lol:


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Olha o Vrachar
> 
> Nice photos kay:


Obrigado! kay: :cheers1:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Venham aqui comentar 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15357939


----------



## sccorpion (Oct 12, 2007)

Visitem o meu blog :laugh:

Engenharia Civil - A Arte do Engenho​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

novo thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16214304#post16214304 quem queizer participar esteja a vontade kay:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

www.portugalnoseumelhor.com :lol:

Conimbricenses!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510585


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Lino said:


> Conimbricenses!
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510585


:sly: fazes um link para o próprio forum??..


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

^^ :lol:

Lino, este thread é para colocar links para threads sobre Portugal em Fóruns Internacionais


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, este é sobre a Figueira da Foz:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514810


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> :sly: fazes um link para o próprio forum??..




^^


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Edit

Já vi aí links sobre Viena e Brunei na 1ª página, porque não posso por da Bósnia?


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Lino said:


> Já vi aí links sobre Viena e Brunei na 1ª página, porque não posso por da Bósnia?


se te disserem: _"não podes conduzir numa rua de trânsito proibido"_, tu respondes _"Ah, mas eu já vi pessoal a conduzir lá"_... é isso?..



reflex said:


> Coloquem aqui os links para os threads existentes em foruns internacionais nos quais Portugal (ou as suas cidades/edificios/monumentos, etc...) se encontre relaccionado!
> (se também tiverem links de artigos de outros sites fora do SSC sobre Portugal, que venham eles!)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=188965


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Um thread feito sobre Portugal, por um novo user chamado "Portugal" 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17066950

Apenas tem 3 fotos do Porto, penso que alguém poderia colocar mais fotos


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Braga


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Coimbra


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

www.live2play.net
Este site é fixe, hà jogos multiplayer e é portugues.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Aham... é para colocar os links para threads sobre Portugal nos fóruns estrangeiros do SSC...


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Existe algum thread para colocar fotos da Ponta de Sagres?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mas devia, é, para mim uma das zonas mais bonitas deste país. Vou abrir um, acho que já merecia não????


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

é


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Foto do Pedro Ribeiro em concurso no UPC internacional:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=837282


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Castelo Branco


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

JB. said:


> Castelo Branco


Boas criticas internacionais!! :applause:


----------

